# Inspector Robert Bowling



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Inspector*
*Robert James Bowling*
North Carolina Division of Motor Vehicles License and Theft Bureau, North Carolina

End of Watch: Thursday, May 21, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 50

*Tour:* 24 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Inspector Robbie Bowling was killed in a vehicle crash on Old Hillsborough Road, near Longleaf Pine Place in Mebane, at approximately 11:30 am.

His department vehicle collided head-on with a cement mixer after crossing the center line. The vehicle became engulfed in flames and he succumbed to his injuries at the scene.

Inspector Bowling had served with the North Carolina Department of Motor Vehicles License and Theft Bureau for 24 years and was assigned to District 4. He is survived by his wife.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Director Steven Watkins
North Carolina Division of Motor Vehicles License and Theft Bureau
1100 New Bern Avenue
Raleigh, NC 24699

Phone: (919) 715-7000

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22493-inspector-robert-james-bowling#ixzz3bGrQyvm2


----------

